# Blue Cypress Lake 4-3-10



## redgheenoe

Those are a couple of decent bass. Did you catch them on the tube lure in the background. They look kinda dark was the water merky?


----------



## out-cast

Nope, on a crawdad Texas rigged w/ 1/8oz. Water was a nasty dark brown. Gonna try the reservoir this weekend.


----------



## mark_gardner

that looks like some decent bass water,glad you found some peace and quiet away from the crowds


----------



## HighSide25

not many bassguys can get into ansin garcia with the 10hp restriction. ive caught a bunch of big ones on the southern canal (go west, turn south at the big tree canal, and turn east at the fourway by the floating stirofoam thing. that is the best canal imho


good job at blue cypress. did you make it down the m canal?


----------



## HaMm3r

Nice bass!  Far better than any I've seen this year...


----------



## out-cast

> not many bassguys can get into ansin garcia with the 10hp restriction.  ive caught a bunch of big ones on the southern canal (go west, turn south at the big tree canal, and turn east at the fourway by the floating stirofoam thing.  that is the best canal imho
> 
> 
> good job at blue cypress.  did you make it down the m canal?


M canal was rippin'. Only pulled out a dink after almost being eaten alive by bugs. Garcia is only restricted on the SW corner. Could you mark the southern canal on a map so I know where?


----------



## HighSide25

http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl

this canal going east is where ive caught some big ones. you can put in at the dirt ramp. go west till you see the opening of the N-S canal (look for a big tree next to it), go south on that till you hit the styrofoam ball. fish that canal east.

if you are worried about the 10under restriction, there is an opening farther west on that main canal, but pending on wind, could be blocked with hydrilla/floating mud

the entire southern block is Ansin Garcia, aka, McCardie Block, aka, 10hp restricted zone.

Lake Garcia, is also known as Blue Cypress Conservation Area

East Marsh(across 512) is also called Blue Cypress Restoration Area, but is known more for hunting, airboats, and drinking. not so much fishing


----------



## HighSide25

looks like my tech skills are lacking. call me if you want to and i can walk you through how to get there

772-713-4727


----------



## out-cast

Here towards the east?
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=27.655756,-80.659139&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rlz=1R1GGIC_en___US361&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=%2B27%C2%B0+39%27+20.72%22,+-80%C2%B0+39%27+32.90%22&gl=us&ei=cWu-S_TXMMWblgeywsmgBw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ8gEwAA


----------



## HighSide25

> http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl
> 
> this canal going east is where ive caught some big ones.  you can put in at the dirt ramp. go west till you see the opening of the N-S canal (look for a big tree next to it), go south on that till you hit the styrofoam ball. fish that canal east.
> 
> if you are worried about the 10under restriction, there is an opening farther west on that main canal, but pending on wind, could be blocked with hydrilla/floating mud
> 
> the entire southern block is Ansin Garcia, aka, McCardie Block, aka, 10hp restricted zone, aka, Blue Cypress Conservation Area
> 
> Lake Garcia, is also known as Blue Cypress Recreation Area
> 
> East Marsh(across 512) is also called Blue Cypress Restoration Area, but is known more for hunting, airboats, and drinking. not so much fishing


----------



## HighSide25

oops....

yes sir, bingo.... it deep there too, but be careful as there are some logs that almost made me go swimming(theyre right next to the entances)

might be down thataway in a couple weeks, if you wanna do a afternoon bass trip/ early night frog gigging trip


----------



## hoser3

Tail, 

Pm me when you will be down in that area and I will try to meet up with you. I have never fished that area.


----------



## out-cast

> oops....
> 
> yes sir, bingo....  it deep there too, but be careful as there are some logs that almost made me go swimming(theyre right next to the entances)
> 
> might be down thataway in a couple weeks, if you wanna do a afternoon bass trip/ early night frog gigging trip


Sounds good. Never been giggin' But I sure love me some frog legs!!


----------

